
One cigarette a day 'increases heart disease and stroke risk' - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42802191
======
dberhane
The research article behind this headline:

Low cigarette consumption and risk of coronary heart disease and stroke: meta-
analysis of 141 cohort studies in 55 study reports:
[http://www.bmj.com/content/360/bmj.j5855](http://www.bmj.com/content/360/bmj.j5855)

